# First Elk hunt Q's



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am just got my first elk tag (General any bull). Should I have gotten a general spike tag instead?? 

I'm not looking for your secret spots but any suggestions on where to go for the general any bull elk hunt? I am not looking for a trophy, I just want the meat.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

if all you were after is meat then you should have done the spike tag, lots of those poking around on the LE units.... the any bull tags will be harder to fill unless your way off the roads in the back country...

Needless to say you will have fun and will hopefully hooked for life! Did you buy the archery or rifle tag?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

If it's meat you're after you should get a cow tag. Much higher success rates there. The general bull seasons are tough and have pretty low success rates (10-20%). Any bull areas will be on the lower end of that scale. People that are successful on those units are either very lucky or work hard. Lots of elk out there but they are not going to be standing next to a road. Spike areas tend to have more elk for sure. If you want to be successful you will need to spend a lot of time scouting - the further from a road the better.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

tophermckenzie said:


> I am not looking for a trophy, I just want the meat.


I like this guy! He's a funny guy! :O--O:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I think starting on an any bull unit is great! Sure, the success rates are lower and the areas are definitely a challenge to hunt but you'll have a great time regardless and you may just get lucky.

The most recommended any bull areas for someone not familiar with elk hunting are the North Slope and the South Slope of the Uinta Mountains. 

That being said, both sides are entirely different from one another. I hunted both last year and the North is primarily VERY thick pine forest with little to no road access (but we found more elk). The South is a bit more open and there are some roads to use as access points.

If you have access to horses, you can definitely make it a successful hunt. Without you will have a lot of work in store but the hard work can be very rewarding.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

tophermckenzie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am just got my first elk tag (General any bull). Should I have gotten a general spike tag instead??
> 
> ...


I would trade the tag for a spike and purchase a cow control permit if you want meat.

If your heart is set on any bull look for boundaries where LE units join any bull units. Good luck


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input! I will be using a .308 win.

no horses for me, or atv. I will be on foot mostly. I am total ok with going deep in the county to find one. thanks for the tips on hunting the boundaries to the LE units. 

Maybe I will see if I can get a cow tag to get some meat. I really like the Utah hunting community everyone seems so friendly! :grin:


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> I would trade the tag for a spike and purchase a cow control permit if you want meat.
> 
> If your heart is set on any bull look for boundaries where LE units join any bull units. Good luck


where would you hunt for a spike at? I dont have my heart set on a bull. I just felt that if I got a spike I would see big bulls and not find a little guy so with the bull I can anything that comes across.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

tophermckenzie said:


> where would you hunt for a spike at?


Anywhere that is yellow/tan in the map below is where you can shoot a spike during the general season hunt (providing you turn your tag back in and get a spike-only general season tag). In the gray areas are where you can shoot "any" bull (spike or branched). 









The LE units where you can hunt spikes during the general season are not 'cakewalks', or guaranteed 'meat hunts'. If you go to areas like the Wasatch near Strawberry, there will be so many hunters about that the elk move into the most remote locations they can, and may become nocturnal. Lots of pressure.

Also, with the "additional opportunity" cow tags being offered (see the field regs book), there are areas that are likely to be very crowded. My plan is to avoid those. I prefer to get away from those areas. The one year I hit the western edge of current creek was a joke with how many people showed up Friday night. Same with South Slope Yellowstone.

For your first year, I suggest going to the library and getting any books/videos you can. Read, read, read. The state of Colorado has put some good info online too that can be applicable to UT.

Also, get in shape if you are not already very fit. IMO, elk hunting during general season pressure (hiking several miles a day in steep terrain) is not a "seasonal sport". It is a year-round effort I undertake to stay in the best shape I can.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Re spike unit vs any bull unit success, i just looked at 2007 through 2011 harvest data, and both any bull and spike units generally have similar success rates overall, with spike having a very small lead. 2008 was the only significantly divergent year. 

Success rates range from 12.8% statewide on spike units in 2011 to 17.3% on spike units in 2010. Any bull ranged from 12.8% in 2008 to 16.6% in 2009.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Charina said:


> Re spike unit vs any bull unit success, i just looked at 2007 through 2011 harvest data, and both any bull and spike units generally have similar success rates overall, with spike having a very small lead. 2008 was the only significantly divergent year.
> 
> Success rates range from 12.8% statewide on spike units in 2011 to 17.3% on spike units in 2010. Any bull ranged from 12.8% in 2008 to 16.6% in 2009.


Good points. To be successful on any bull units experience and equipment are more critical than spike units. For a new hunter they stand a better chance for a good experience on spike units.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My recommendation would be to pick an area and stick with it, whether it be a spike or any bull.
I tried my hand at elk hunting for the first time last year and will give it a go again this year in the same area. Success didn't come last year, it may not come this year, but somewhere down the line it will as we learn the area year after year.


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks again for the tips. I think I am going to stick with my any bull tag and try my luck. I was looking at hunting the area around Price or Fillmore. any buddy hunted either of those?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

derekp1999 said:


> My recommendation would be to pick an area and stick with it, whether it be a spike or any bull.
> I tried my hand at elk hunting for the first time last year and will give it a go again this year in the same area. Success didn't come last year, it may not come this year, but somewhere down the line it will as we learn the area year after year.


+1.


----------

